# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework >  واکشی اطلاعاتsql و C#‎

## Hrm.1367

با سلام و احترام 
دوستان عزیز من یه بانک اطلاعاتی sql دارم که با چند نرم افزار ویندوز فرم در شبکه در ارتباط است و اطلاعات در حال بروز رسانی و حدود 20 میلیون رکورد هستند ... 
 در یک نرم افزار اطلاعات برخی از جداول در گرید ویو در حال نمایش و رسد توسط کاربر می باشد . 
که تقریبا 500 ردیف آخر جدول در حال تغییر هستند 
سوال اینجاست ...که چگونه تغیرات در دیتابیس توسط بقیه کلاینت ها رو متوجه شویم و گرید ویو در حال نمایش  رو بروز رسانی کنیم ؟
نمیخوام به صورت چند ثانیه یک بار اطلاعات رو واکشی کنم ...
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید ...
ممنون میشم از اساتید محترم لطفا راهنمایی کنید ..

----------

